# Game 42: Official Orlando @ Houston GAME THREAD. 1/24. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Should be a good rematch. Houston will have to shoot the ball MUCH better than last time, the only reason we managed to keep Orlando out of the game last Thursday were the 17 offensive rebounds. I doubt that will happen again, so I'm hoping McGrady doesn't get too trigger happy if his shot isn't going for him and sends it down to Yao who always delivers against the Magic. 

I will be at this one, should be loud and SOLD OUT.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Should be an awesome game. Francis will play either really good or really bad in this one... it's just his nature. I expect another Houston victory.

Rockets 102
Magic 94


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Rockets all the way from the first basketball till the end! Solid game from all.

Rox 103 - 91 Magic


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This is another big game for the Rockets....we need to come out like we did last Thursday. We know Orlando is very capable of making runs,so getting an early lead is essential in this game.

I'm not gonna stress how big this game is anymore....I'll big at this game yelling prolly louder than any Rocket game i've ever been to.

Rockets 104
Magic 93


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think Orlando will win this one.


Orlando 107
Houston 100

Just like I predicted last time.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

and just as last time u will be rong lol


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope Rocket fans BOO Francis


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> I hope Rocket fans BOO Francis


Actually if everyone cheered on Francis then he might get soft and play very poorly


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Can someone tell me just why in the hell McGrady isnt playing?!?!?!?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Can someone tell me just why in the hell McGrady isnt playing?!?!?!?


I am wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> I am wondering the exact same thing!


I just looked on the Magic Board. they said it's a Family Emergency


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ahh crap... well hope it's not anything serious.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

With Tmac not starting, surprised Yao didn't take his first shot till the 6min mark. Good thing too, now he's made two in a row. 

Anyone find out wot happened to McGrady???


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

If I'm not wrong I heard from an IRC channel that he has some family members. But hey Yao always steps up whenever Tmac isn't around.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> If I'm not wrong I heard from an IRC channel that he has some family members. But hey Yao always steps up whenever Tmac isn't around.


8pts 6rebs 1stl 1blk for Yao so far! Keep it up!!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> 
> 
> I just looked on the Magic Board. they said it's a Family Emergency


I see. This website keeps crashing on me.

Love to be able to watch the game. Yao has come to play tonight by the looks of it. 8 pts on 4 of 4, 6 boards, 1 block, 1 steal, only hiccup are his two turnovers! Oh....and no fouls!!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> With Tmac not starting, surprised Yao didn't take his first shot till the 6min mark. Good thing too, now he's made two in a row.
> 
> Anyone find out wot happened to McGrady???


Well if it's a family emergency, that could mean a number of things, such as there was a death in his family or maybe his wife or child is sick, who knows..


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> 8pts 6rebs 1stl 1blk for Yao so far! Keep it up!!


I remember you saying that Yao is making you feel bad for supporting him, after this game make a thread in the main forum. 

Sounds just like my NBA Live game.

Btw did anyone hear the commentator diss Orlando? Francis got a warm reception here at the Toyota Centre, not like the boos that Tracy Mcgrady received. Houston has more class than Orlando.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> I see. This website keeps crashing on me.
> ...


Then again Cato looks like a standing woodblock only interested on offence. :uhoh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember you saying that Yao is making you feel bad for supporting him, after this game make a thread in the main forum.
> ...


haha well I've stuck w/ him nonetheless... let's hope he finishes with 40 so I can really make a thread on the nba board!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember you saying that Yao is making you feel bad for supporting him, after this game make a thread in the main forum.
> ...


That irritates me that Houston didnt Boo Francis. I mean the guy keeps dropping hints like every week that he hates the Rockets with a passion now

Plus what has Steve Francis ever done for the Rockets that makes him so loved in Houston? 1 Playoff appearance?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

It'll be interesting to hear Francis' comments after the game. He probably came in expecting to be booed.... bit of reverse psychology from the rocket fans! Franis getting emotional after the game? Feel bad for mouthing bad comments?


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Houston have class, not necessary to stoop to the level of some Orlando fans. Not saying all of em of haters, but they need to remember what Tmac did for them.

Anyway Houston World Champions 2005! With Tmac on IR for the rest of season, Rockets go unbeaten, Yao MVP. :yes:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Houston have class, not necessary to stoop to the level of some Orlando fans. Not saying all of em of haters, but they need to remember what Tmac did for them.
> 
> Anyway Houston World Champions 2005! With Tmac on IR for the rest of season, Rockets go unbeaten, Yao MVP. :yes:


Still early days yet! Good start by the rockets, but expect the magic to lift! Good thing that they seem to have trouble stopping our big men!!

Apologise to all magic fans that come across our board (...JT300). Again, please respect our opinions... though welcome to post here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao & Mutumbo = The Asian/African Towers!!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow thats sick. Please get Jon Barry to come back next year!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Yao & Mutumbo = The Asian/African Towers!!


 

Damn, we're up by 20!!! So jealous of those at the game right now.... MRC....comet....thashark?? u guys all there? dammit

Edit : oops i can't subtract....up by 18 not 20. silly me


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually if everyone cheered on Francis then he might get soft and play very poorly


Priceless.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

48 - 27 up at the half!!!!!!! :yes: 

Are we just playing well or Magic shooting themselves in the foot? Or bit of both! Think they've tunred the ball over 11 or 12 times so far! hehe. Francis is 1 of 8 shooting!! Cheer for him some more!

How about our newly named Asian/African towers! Combining for 11 of 12 and 9 board!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with a double-double! 20-10 end of 3rd Q

Sura and Wesley has got to do a better job getting the ball to Yao though, the hot hands should be getting more shots.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Yao with a double-double! 20-10 end of 3rd Q
> 
> Sura and Wesley has got to do a better job getting the ball to Yao though, the hot hands should be getting more shots.


The Rockets aren't giving him the ball enough, it's rare that he actually wants the ball.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lead cut to 11 with 8:23 to go... and we don't have our 4th quarter go-to guy!! Gumby better start drawing up plays for Yao, 'cuz no one else can win it for us right now...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Geez, hope Strickland stops shooting and just pass the ball! He's 0 of 7!!! Up 70 - 59, 8mins left. Good, Yao is back nito the game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh my lord Sura has got to stop shooting... there's a reason why they're leaving you open!!!

8 point game, we better not lose this one...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> lead cut to 11 with 8:23 to go... and we don't have our 4th quarter go-to guy!! Gumby better start drawing up plays for Yao, 'cuz no one else can win it for us right now...


....cept mr Barry, he's keeping us ahead and certainly stepped up tonight.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice win tonight 

Certainly important just before the roadtrip to get a W.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahaha, oh man I loved it that Francis kept screwing up at the end of the game

1. Jump Shot: MISSED
2. Jump Shot: MISSED
3. Francis TURNOVER

Get out of Houston loser


Oh yeah, sorry to gloat guys, lol. We won, and that is all that matters! 23-19 now, lets keep it up Rockets!!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice win indeed! To achieve it without TMac also!!! Wesley with 6 steals!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Happy about the win, but it really has got to do more w/ Magics sucking than us being good... when you rely on Jon Barry to score 19pts for a victory u know something's wrong. Yao has got to get more touches. He shot 8-9 after the 1st half, and ended up 9-14 for the game. 

Anyway let's hope T-Mac comes back soon..,


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Good game guys...:shy:
> 
> I think we have finally found out just who got the better end of the trade. I mean the Rockets beat you in Orlando, and now they beat you once again without the core piece of the trade and arguably one of the best players in the game...ouch



Be proud.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Be proud.


I am very proud. We are now 4 games above .500 for the first time this season, and we all know how you Magic fans have been (Not you imparticular) but most have done nothing but talk constant trash about how you guys were so much better than us and you all were going to destroy us in both games. Sorry, but if I want to gloat about it just once, I will

Anyway, good luck the rest of the season


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great win.but well,when yao got 16 pts in the 1st half,i just guessed he would just have about 2--5 pts in the 2nd half as usual,and it turned out to be like that.Steve 7 TOs.(no surprise,though):dead: 

bad news:TMAC's Dad died,according to Clutchbbs,i hope it's not true.:gopray:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> great win.but well,when yao got 16 pts in the 1st half,i just guessed he would just have about 2--5 pts in the 2nd half as usual,and it turned out to be like that.Steve 7 TOs.(no surprise,though):dead:
> 
> bad news:TMAC's Dad died,according to Clutchbbs,i hope it's not true.:gopray:


Man, that's horrible. He has had a death in his family atleast every season for the past like 5 years


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> great win.but well,when yao got 16 pts in the 1st half,i just guessed he would just have about 2--5 pts in the 2nd half as usual,and it turned out to be like that.Steve 7 TOs.(no surprise,though):dead:
> 
> bad news:TMAC's Dad died,according to Clutchbbs,i hope it's not true.:gopray:


Wow, that would be horrible, horrible news. I don't know if the fans in Houston are up on this, but Tmac has had 7 or 8 close friends or relatives die in the last 5 or 6 yrs. There was an article on it in the OrlandoSentinel.com last season ... one of the behind the scenes reasons for Tmac's bad season last year.

If that is true, Tmac might have quite a tough time for the rest of this season. He has been through a lot.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> Tmac has had 7 or 8 close friends or relatives die in the last 5 or 6 yrs.


yeah,that's too horrible for any human.:no:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hopefully, that's not true about Tracy's dad. Sorry Sweeper, I didn't go to the game either. I'm not in Houston right now, so I couldn't even WATCH the game. Great win though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My condolences to TMac and his family, this guy has gone through way too many tragedies for a 25 year old. 

It turns out TC was pretty much sold out tonight, but alot of the corporate bums ended up not showing when they heard McGrady would not be playing. Still, the stadium was very loud especially when Barry and Yao were going crazy in the first half. And what do you know, we ended up cheering for Francis. Houston fans are too nice to jeer anyone, we even struggled to boo Scottie Pippen. 

Jon Barry is a poor mans Manu Ginobili. The guy is 36 but there was no way you could tell that from the way he runs the floor. Very, very quick in the open court. Great court vision and shot the ball very well tonight.

I'm still undecided on how much I like Sura. I know he is vital to this team but he almost shot the Magic back into the game in the 3rd quarter. The guy has no patience when getting the ball to Yao, refused to swing the ball when Yao was fronted and wasted a good number of posessions. I don't know whether it is a lack of passing ability or his score ASAP mindset, but Yao was straight up ignored in the 2nd half. He was fronted then doubled when he touched the ball, and since no one was knocking down shots early in the 2nd half Sura abandoned going to Yao. What he needs to understand is that we need the help defender coming over, so getting Yao touches is a priority. Especially when he was shooting like he was in the 1st half.

Yao was GREAT today. I haven't seen him this aggressive in a long time. He was sprinting up and down the court, outrunning Cato on a number of occassions. Didn't put the ball on the floor much, shot instantly and was dominant. Great signs from him over the past couple of games.

That's all I have to add. Great to see all you guys posting in the game thread!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> My condolences to TMac and his family, this guy has gone through way too many tragedies for a 25 year old.
> 
> It turns out TC was pretty much sold out tonight, but alot of the corporate bums ended up not showing when they heard McGrady would not be playing. Still, the stadium was very loud especially when Barry and Yao were going crazy in the first half. And what do you know, we ended up cheering for Francis. Houston fans are too nice to jeer anyone, we even struggled to boo Scottie Pippen.
> ...


it's the first time Yao had four consecutive 20+ games if i am correct,definitely good signs.(but looks Yao also knew Sura didn't like passing the ball to him,so sometimes he even didn't ask for the ball when he saw the ball was in Sura's hand)

and looks Wesley's just now getting his rhythm back.

this team is getting better and better.now We looks like a real contender .:grinning: 

Steve was still Steve,like someone said,"those 3 Francis turnovers down the stretch pretty much summed up Steve-Offense's entire career. Does everything he can to win the game....does everything he can to lose the game.":laugh:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

So did anyone find out exactly what the "family emergency" was?? The poor guy... it wasn't his dad as rumoured was it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hey I didn't know old man Bush attended the game. How about more details KC? I didn't get to watch the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sweeper: Initially I heard that McGrady's father had passed away, but now it looks like his fiancee was in the hospital. They are keeping a pretty tight guard on whatever the problem was.



> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Hey I didn't know old man Bush attended the game. How about more details KC? I didn't get to watch the game.


He was accepting a $100,000 or so check from Toyota to the Tsunami relief fund.


----------

